# Bitte um einen Gäste-Pass



## schmunzel87 (16. Mai 2012)

Halle Leute,
würde auch liebend gerne mal Diablo 3 antesten, wäre sehr dankbar für so einen Gäste-Pass.

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Lena


----------

